# Radio Unlock



## acegery (May 6, 2009)

Help me retrieve my radio unlock code.
vin: 1HGCG2258YA035468
sn: F90654659

2001 Honda Accord Coupe
acegery[at]yahoo.com


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

53243


----------



## acegery (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Lee... will try it now and get back to u


----------



## acegery (May 6, 2009)

Hello Lee....didnt work


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

boo.....let me do some more research


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try these

5468
4659


----------



## acegery (May 6, 2009)

@ Lee, Radio is on....CD shows error


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

try a different cd? is it a burnt cd-r, cd-rw?? some stck cd players will not play cd-rw, but they will play cd-r


----------

